# Fallout 3 on Mac



## lionellionheart (Oct 28, 2008)

So...after anxiously waiting for the release date and clearing out my afternoon to play it, I can't install Fallout 3. I'm running windows vista on a Mac thru boot camp. The system meets the requirements no problem. But, try to run the Fallout dvd and I get a message informing me that there is a problem with the "side-by-side configuration" and that I should check the "application event log for more information". Anyone have any idea what is going on, and how to fix it??? Please and thank you.


----------



## Nomad (Oct 7, 2004)

I've solved side-by-side issues before by installing the C++ Redistributable Package from Microsoft. Hope that does it for you. Let me know because I will be attempting the same thing in the next couple of days on my Mac


----------

